# Quotes



## Spanky (2006 Szeptember 20)

The only means of strengthening one's intellect is to make up one's mind about nothing -- to let the mind be a thoroughfare for all thoughts. -John Keats, poet (1795-1821)


----------



## Spanky (2006 Október 5)

SOME THOUGHTS ON SEXUALITY




*"Bisexuality immediately doubles your chances for a date on Saturday night.**
*
*Rodney Dangerfield
*


*"There are a number of mechanical devices which increase sexual arousal, particularly in women. Chief among these is the Mercedes-Benz 380SL."**
**Lynn Lavner
*


*"Sex at age 90 is like trying to shoot pool with a rope."* * Camille Paglia
**


**"Sex is one of the nine reasons for incarnation. The other eight are unimportant."**
**
**George Burns**
**


**"Women might be able to fake orgasms. But men can fake a whole relationship."* * Sharon Stone*


*"Hockey is a sport for white men. Basketball is a sport for black men. Golf is a sport for white men dressed like black pimps."
*
*Tiger Woods**
*


*"My mother never saw the irony in calling me a son-of-a-bitch."
*
*Jack Nicholson
*


*"** Clinton** lied. A man might forget where he parks or where he lives, but he never forgets oral sex, no matter how bad it is."**
*
*Barbara Bush (Former US First Lady, and you didn't think
Barbara had a sense of humor)**
*


*"Ah, yes, divorce, from the Latin word meaning to rip out a man's genitals through his wallet."
*
*Robin Williams**
*


*"Women need a reason to have sex. Men just need a place"**
*
*Billy** Crystal*


*"According to a new survey, women say they feel more comfortable undressing in front of men than they do undressing in front of other women. They say that women are too judgmental, where, of course, men are just grateful."
*
*Robert De Niro
*


*"There's a new medical crisis. Doctors are reporting that many men are having allergic reactions to latex condoms. They say they cause severe swelling. So what's the problem?"
*_
_*Dustin Hoffman**
*_


_*"There's very little advice in men's magazines, because men think, 'I know what I'm doing. Just show me somebody naked !"
*_
_*Jerry Seinfeld**
*_


_*"See, the problem is that God gives men a brain and a penis, and only enough blood to run one at a time."
*_
_*Robin Williams**
*_


_*"It's been so long since I've had sex, I've forgotten who ties up whom."**
*_
_*Joan Rivers* 



*
**"Sex is one of the most wholesome, beautiful and natural experiences money can buy."**

**Steve Martin**
**


**" You don't appreciate a lot of stuff in school until you get older. Little things like being spanked every day by a middle-aged woman. Stuff you pay good money for in later life."
**
**Elmo Phillips**
**


**" Bigamy is having one wife too many. Monogamy is the same."
**
**Oscar Wilde**
**


**" It isn't premarital sex if you have no intention of getting married."
**
**George Burns*


<XBODY><!-- toctype = X-unknown --><!-- toctype = text --><!-- text --><!-- toctype = message --><!-- toctype = X-unknown --><!-- toctype = text --><!-- text --><!-- END TOC --><FORM name=showLetter2 action=/ym/ShowLetter?Idx=3&Search=&YY=77456&y5beta=yes&y5beta=yes&order=down&sort=date&pos=0&view=a&head=b method=post> </FORM>


----------



## Spanky (2006 November 11)

*When Insults Had Class:  *

*

" He has all the virtues I dislike and none of the vices I admire."
-Winston Churchill

"A modest little person, with much to be modest about."
- Winston Churchill

"I have never killed a man, but I have read many obituaries with
great pleasure."
- Clarence Darrow 

"He has never been known to use a word that might send a reader to
the dictionary."
- William Faulkner (about Ernest Hemingway) "

"Poor Faulkner. Does he really think big emotions come from big words?" 
- Ernest Hemingway (about William Faulkner)

"Thank you for sending me a copy of your book; I'll waste no time reading it."
- Moses Hadas

"He can compress the most words into the smallest idea of any man I know." 
- Abraham Lincoln

"I've had a perfectly wonderful evening. But this wasn't it."
- Groucho Marx

"I didn't attend the funeral, but I sent a nice letter saying I
approved of it."
- Mark Twain

"He has no enemies, but is intensely disliked by his friends."
- Oscar Wilde

"I am enclosing two tickets to the first night of my new play, bring a 
friend...if you have one."
- George Bernard Shaw to Winston Churchill

"Cannot possibly attend first night, will attend second... if there is one."
- Winston Churchill, in reply 


I am reminded of another story about Churchill. He was old, and in
parliament, and someone said in a whisper, how old and infirm he was looking
From his seat came a gravelly voiced response: "Yes, but his 
hearing is excellent"

Apparently people were always trying to impress him with their wit and
knowledge of the English language.

A lady said to Churchill "Did you know that 'sugar' is the only word in the 
English language where "s" is pronounced "sh"? He replied, "Are you sure,
Madam?"*


----------



## Spanky (2007 Január 25)

*Imagine a world in which generations of human beings come to believe that certain films were made by God or that specific software was coded by him.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
*Imagine a future in which millions of our descendants murder each other over rival interpretations of Star Wars or Windows 98. Could anything -- anything -- be more ridiculous? And yet, this would be no more ridiculous than the world we are living in. -Sam Harris, author (1967- )<o></o>*


----------



## Almika (2007 Január 31)

Do you like Carry from Sex ant the city?

The only thing I've ever successfully made in the kitchen is a mess. And several small fires. 

Love Réka


----------



## Almika (2007 Január 31)

My Zen teacher also said the only way to true happiness is to live in the moment and not be worried about the future. 

Sex and the city


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 31)

Almika írta:


> My Zen teacher also said the only way to true happiness is to live in the moment and not be worried about the future.


 
"Therefore don’t be anxious for tomorrow, for tomorrow will be anxious for itself. Each day’s own evil is sufficient."
(Matthew 6:34)


----------



## tulipan_hajnal (2007 Március 31)

"Kindness is the language
which the deaf can hear
and the blind can see" (Mark Twain)


----------



## hungika (2007 Október 25)

"The future is not what it was."


----------



## hungika (2007 Október 25)

"I love talking about nothing. It's the only thing I know anything about."
(Oscar Wilde)


----------



## hungika (2007 Október 25)

"Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana."
(Groucho Marx)


----------



## legalien (2007 December 5)

love is like a flower, it has to grow


----------



## Chiller (2007 December 17)

[SIZE=-1]*"Dream as if you* will *live forever*... *live* as *if* you will die today."

"Don't forget the past,think of the future,but live in the present."[/SIZE]


----------



## Sassy (2007 December 26)

Women need man like fish needs bicycle!

You shouldn't have to sacrifice who you are just because somebody else
has a problem with it. - Carrie Bradshaw (Sex and the city)

You have to let go who you are to become who you will be. Carrie Bradshow (Sex and the city))


----------



## Nurácska (2009 Május 31)

“Thoughts are the shadows of our feelings - always darker, emptier and simpler.” 

“I'm not upset that you lied to me, I'm upset that from now on I can't believe you”


----------



## estrella20azul (2009 Június 25)

My quote after the line 
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">


----------



## Diskobolos (2009 Július 13)

*I'm a great believer in luck, and I find the harder I work, the more I have of it.

-Thomas Jefferson
*


----------



## ktms (2009 Október 2)

I was sitting in first class and the stewardess asked, 'Warm nuts' and I said 'No I'm just happy to be in first class.' - Craig Ferguson


----------



## oshee (2009 November 29)

Anonymus:
Should? Non, would? Probably, like? Maybe, love? Sure as hell.

I may not be smart enough to do everything, but I am stupid enough to do anything.

No pain, no game.


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 15)

The only way to see a rainbow is to look through the rain.


----------



## Noci87 (2010 Január 15)

"Be the change you want to see in the world! "
 /Exupéry/


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Január 22)

"Whenever I start feeling sad because I miss you, I remind myself how lucky I am to have you."
It is not from a famous writer but it's beautiful


----------



## Acrollam (2010 Január 22)

Whatever the mind can conceive and believe, the mind can achieve. 
Dr. Napoleon Hill


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

_“We can never judge the lives of others, because each person knows only their own pain and renunciation. It's one thing to feel that you are on the right path, but it's another to think that yours is the only path.”_ P. Coelho


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

<dl><dt class="quote">http://www.quotationspage.com/quote/30194.html_"A woman is like a tea bag - you can't tell how strong she is until you put her in hot water."_ Eleanor Roosevelt</dt></dl>


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Március 15)

*Try not to become a man of success, but rather try to become a man of value. A. Einstein
*


----------



## elvira00 (2010 Március 16)

"If a man knows not what harbor he seeks, any wind is the right wind."


----------



## Printemps (2010 Május 23)

Own only what you can always carry with you: know languages, know countries, know people. Let your memory be your travel bag.

(Alexander Solzhenitsyn)


----------



## emiza (2010 Június 15)

Oh, the comfort --
The inexpressible comfort of feeling
safe with a person,
Having neither to weigh thoughts,
Nor measure words -- but pouring them
All right out -- just as they are --
Chaff and grain together --
Certain that a faithful hand will
Take and sift them --
Keep what is worth keeping --
and with the breath of kindness
Blow the rest away.


----------



## Arianwen (2010 Július 3)

“I believe that imagination is stronger than knowledge - myth is more potent than history - dreams are more powerful than facts - hope always triumphs over experience - laughter is the cure for grief - love is stronger than death” - Robert Fulghum


----------



## Dragonka7 (2010 Augusztus 15)

"We have to realize that we are as deeply afraid to live and love as we are to die."

- R.D. Laing -


----------



## appaloosa (2010 Október 16)

"Getting information off the Internet is like taking a drink from a fire hydrant." Mitch Kapor

"The internet is the world's largest library. It's just that all the books are on the floor." John Allen Paulos

"National borders aren't even speed bumps on the information superhighway." Tim May


----------



## willgrimm (2010 Október 23)

"I don't want to achieve immortality through my work. I want to achieve it by not dying."
"I'm not afraid of dying . . . I just don't want to be there when it happens."

Woody Allen


----------



## appaloosa (2010 Október 31)

Time invested in improving ourselves cuts down on time wasted in disapproving of others. (John MacArthur)


----------



## appaloosa (2010 Október 31)

Time spent in getting even would be better spent in getting ahead. (unknown)


----------



## appaloosa (2010 Október 31)

If I am not satisfied with what I have, I will never be satisfied with what I want. (Susan Heck)


----------



## appaloosa (2010 November 1)

Do not accept your dog's admiration as being conclusive evidence that you are wonderful. 
(Ann Landers)


----------



## Hilda92 (2010 November 1)

The lot of critics is to be remembered by what they failed to understand.

George Moore


----------



## oshee (2010 December 6)

I wonder if it's like this for mountain climbers. You climb bigger and bigger mountains and You know that one day one of them is going to be just that bit too steep. But You go on doing it, because it's so-o good when You breathe the air up there. And You know You'll die falling. (Terry Pratchett- Going Postal)


----------



## zsofiborsodi (2012 Július 23)

[h=2]"Oh yes, the past can hurt. But you can either run from it, or learn from it." (The Lion King)[/h]


----------



## zsofiborsodi (2012 Július 23)

You must be the change you wish to see in the world.
—Gandhi​


----------



## zsofiborsodi (2012 Július 23)

Those who believe in telekinetics, raise my hand.
—Kurt Vonnegut​


----------



## zsofiborsodi (2012 Július 23)

If there are no stupid questions, then what kind of questions do stupid people ask? Do they get smart just in time to ask questions?
—Scott Adams​


----------



## zsofiborsodi (2012 Július 23)

*"My Mama always said, 'Life was like a box of chocolates; you never know what you're gonna get.'"*
(Tom Hanks, _Forrest Gump (1994))_

​


----------



## mialclg (2012 Szeptember 5)

.


----------



## juozasu (2013 Március 14)

"Science without religion is lame, _religion without science_ is blind." 
Albert _Einstein_


----------



## Brigus1206 (2014 Június 8)

If you can dream it, you can do it.
Walt Disney


----------



## Brigus1206 (2014 Június 8)

"Home is the comfiest place to be." - Pooh


----------



## Brigus1206 (2014 Június 8)

“Think, Believe, Dream, and Dare.” - Walt Disney Company


----------



## Livike4 (2015 Január 22)

Imagination is more important than knowledge.
Albert Einstein


----------



## Livike4 (2015 Január 22)

Don't rust your imagination. Trust what you see.


----------



## Livike4 (2015 Január 22)

The reverse side also has a reverse side.


----------



## Livike4 (2015 Január 22)

Dogs are not our whole life, but they make our lives whole.


----------



## Livike4 (2015 Január 22)

Be kind and truthful and your life will be fruitful


----------



## Livike4 (2015 Január 22)

I teach. What's your superpower?


----------

